# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Khu du lịch sinh thái hồ Quan Sơn - Mỹ Đức - điểm du lịch gần Hà Nội

## danghung

Đường tới Quan Sơn không khó tìm, bạn đi thẳng đường Hà Đông, đến ngã tư rẽ về Ba La thì hỏi đường đi Chùa Hương rồi tiếp tục chạy xe tới thị trấn Tế Tiêu. Khu du lịch Quan Sơn nằm cách trung tâm Tế Tiêu khoảng 3 km. Vào tháng 6, con đường dẫn về khu hồ đang đẹp vì sẽ qua những đồng lúa chín vàng. Bạn cứ đi thẳng, khi nào nhìn thấy những rặng núi xa xa thì sẽ có một tấm biển lớn chỉ đường về nơi này.


Không ồn ào và đông đúc như nhiều công viên hay hồ lớn trong thành phố, hồ rộng khoảng 800 ha, thường xuyên vắng khách, nơi đây có nước trong vắt, được bao bọc bởi các núi đá vôi nên không khí thường mát mẻ, lộng gió. Du khách sẽ được đi thuyền trên hồ qua những vùng hoa trang trắng, hoa sen hồng thơm thoang thoảng trong gió. Sen ở đây không trồng kín mặt nước nhưng cũng đủ để khách du lịch tới thưởng hoa, chụp ảnh.

 
Những nơi trồng nhiều sen ở Quan Sơn thường nằm gần sát chân núi. Muốn vào hái hoa hay chỉ để thả mình trong hương sen thơm, bạn có thể nói với các cô lái thuyền chở tới tận giữa đầm. Sau khi đã tạo dáng, chụp ảnh hay hái vài bông hoa về làm kỷ niệm, bạn sẽ được chở đi một vòng, dạo qua các đảo và đi qua nhiều tảng đá với hình thù kỳ lạ nhô lên từ dưới nước.




Phương tiện đi lại ở đây là thuyền, vì chỉ có đi thuyền, bạn mới ngắm trọn vẹn được các cảnh đẹp trên hồ. Chuyến đi trên hồ của bạn có thể kéo dài một đến hai tiếng, tùy theo việc bạn thích thong thả dạo đầm sen hay muốn trèo lên những tảng đá lớn để khám phá. Sau khi đã đi hết một vòng khu du lịch, bạn sẽ được đưa lên đảo Hoa Quả Sơn để ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi. Trên đảo có nước sạch, nước uống và chiếu để bạn nghỉ ngơi. Nếu bạn không muốn chuẩn bị đồ ăn trưa thì cũng có thể mua đồ ăn ngay tại nhà hàng của khu du lịch để cùng bạn bè thưởng thức.





Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mỹ Đức phong cảnh hữu tình thật
Ở đây có cả Chùa Hương nữa, từ nội thành đến đây cũng xa lắm

----------


## Mituot

Phong cảnh đậm chất Việt
Nhìn thích quá

----------


## pigcute

Nhìn lung linh ghê
Đúng là đẹp thuần Việt

----------


## lunas2

phong cảnh hữu tình

----------


## h20love

hoa sen đẹp wa'

----------


## kutedenroi

nhìn ảnh thì đẹp thật, nhưng mình vừa đọc 1 bạn chê chỗ Quan Sơn này lắm, mất 3h đồng hồ đi đến đó rồi lên thuyền đi 15p vào bờ, hay thật ý.

----------

